# Silver Knights. One of the fastest games.



## Shui (Oct 19, 2009)

My self-made-fan-video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzrX5T_h5s[/YOUTUBE]




a random game screen shot




Information about game & video:

This game is freeware.
You can download this game for free (50MB):
Ghostfaces Top 5 DOA


hamachi stuff to play this game online.
*Spoiler*: __ 




You can also join our hamachi networks
Download hamachi for free to play this game online


Network Name: PikachuCage
Password: 1234

Network Name: sk-olympus
Password: officialnet

Network Name: Arena of Blades
Password: there is no password




songname: Abingdon Boys School - Completion Part 4
recorded with gamecam xpress.
Blame my PC for laggs in this video.

nice huh ? ;D
better try it until you say: game is trash



One more thing:
If you are beginner & losing the whole time, dont throw that game away and say its shit. Everybody started as noob and with bit practise you can play like in the video. The game depends 100% on your own fighting skills. there is no lvl or something to train.

If you have any questions about game or video feel free to ask


----------



## Shui (Oct 20, 2009)

...Why nobody reply to this ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 20, 2009)

I like how it plays. Reminds me of Zone of the Enders, if you've never played that, check it out.

Gundam SEED fan by any chance?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 20, 2009)

Nobody wants to respond most likely because this seems like a shameless plug for some horribly old or fan made game that you probably have some kind of personal stake in.

Watching the video did stoke my Virtual On game boner though.


----------



## Heero (Oct 20, 2009)

this really reminds me of Bootfighter Windom


----------



## Shui (Oct 20, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Nobody wants to respond most likely because this seems like a shameless plug for some horribly old or fan made game that you probably have some kind of personal stake in.
> 
> Watching the video did stoke my Virtual On game boner though.



It itsnt a fan-made-game. Just the video is fan-made.
Game is developed 2007 by Teshima. He is developing the game in his free time as hobby. see youself: 

Grafic isnt the important thing on Games like that. Its the gamefun.
Game depends 100% on your own skills. There is nothing to train Or to upgrade.

You cant say game is shit until you dont even tried it.

.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2009)

Time to boot up Seed Destiny Plus.


----------



## Shui (Oct 20, 2009)

Just try it out & you will see how Gameplay is.
@ Donkey Show
Silver Knights was released before 
Seed or Boot fighter. 
You can have a look here: 
You can find there all Silver Knigths releases. The first one was  2002/12/12.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 20, 2009)

Shui said:


> It itsnt a fan-made-game. Just the video is fan-made.
> Game is developed 2007 by Teshima. He is developing the game in his free time as hobby. see youself:
> 
> Grafic isnt the important thing on Games like that. Its the gamefun.
> ...


From a quick Google search the name "Harou Teshima" turns up nothing but talk about this game.  By "fan made" I simply meant it probably wasn't made by a modern commercial game developer.  I love indie game development as much as the next guy, but an obscure and visually dated game that is apparently still in development being pimped by a person nobody in the forum recognizes doesn't have a big chance of catching people's attention.

I spoke only on the lack of response to your post and not on the quality of the game.


----------



## Shui (Oct 20, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> From a quick Google search the name "Harou Teshima" turns up nothing but talk about this game.  By "fan made" I simply meant it probably wasn't made by a modern commercial game developer.  I love indie game development as much as the next guy, but an obscure and visually dated game that is apparently still in development being pimped by a person nobody in the forum recognizes doesn't have a big chance of catching people's attention.
> 
> I spoke only on the lack of response to your post and not on the quality of the game.



...Well maybe you are right. I dont know.
I have done everything that was in my might so spread this game a bit around.

Now its up to you to play & see how game really is...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2009)

IMO, sucks...

Really mediocre, nice try though. 

"A" for effort.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh man, this reminds me of Virtual-ON.


----------



## Shui (Oct 21, 2009)

*judge*



> Oh man, this reminds me of Virtual-ON.



You cant compare it that much. That are completly diferent games with other Gameplay.



> IMO, sucks...
> 
> Really mediocre, nice try though.
> 
> "A" for effort.



Never judge a game until you dont tried it, or at least the develpoing isnt finished.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 22, 2009)

Shui said:


> Never judge a game until you dont tried it, or at least the develpoing isnt finished.





You're damned right! I bet he Don't Tried it!



And why are you advertising a game that isn't done developing? 

I hope it's more developed than your English, at least. (Bah-zing)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

Twilit said:


> You're damned right! I bet he Don't Tried it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Making fun of someone's english. I bet you're so smart 

Get out of here


----------



## Twilit (Oct 23, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Making fun of someone's english. I bet you're so smart
> 
> Get out of here


Easy, friend. The internet isn't a battleground. Just fun to make cracks at people.


----------



## Shui (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope you guys like SK.
To me its a great game.
So please give SK a chance.
As I said before never judge a undeveloped game or a game that you never tried.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
sry If my english is trash but Im just 16 years old. Its just my school english.
But I think the main target is that we understand each other ;D


----------



## Shui (Feb 27, 2010)

New Silver Knights release is out. 
Download here( 50MB ) : this thread


----------



## Shui (Jun 1, 2010)

If somebody is interested into this game then check out the website: 
download latest versions with english patch


----------



## Shui (Mar 11, 2012)

Improved website, game had many updates. improved graphics, shaders, more mechs etc.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2012)

I admire your perseverance, you must really love this game... 3 years advertising it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 13, 2012)

To battle, Silver Knights!

You know what, I'll try it.


----------



## Shui (Jun 12, 2012)

NEW RELEASE IS OUT!!!
Game improved!!!

get it on 

Ive been updating & improving the website a lot, too. 
...and yap its still my favorite game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

Shui said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> sry If my english is trash but Im just 16 years old. Its just my school english.
> But I think the main target is that we understand each other ;D



It should be better than that if you are 16.


----------



## Shui (Jun 12, 2012)

Im 19 now and english doesn't say anything about a person.
And its not obligatory to speak english perfectly.
If u want to u can go and learn german which is way harder.
Its so pointless and ridiculous if ppl in the web act like spelling teacher.
Its not my fault if u got nothing better to do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

Shui said:


> Im 19 now and english doesn't say anything about a person.
> And its not obligatory to speak english perfectly.
> If u want to u can go and learn german which is way harder.
> Its so pointless and ridiculous if ppl in the web act like spelling teacher.
> Its not my fault if u got nothing better to do.



Hey guess what I'm 19 as well noitce how im not typinglikedis all d time.



Doesn't have to be perfect, just to the point it won't bother me and I never said it did.

Why would I want to learn german when I live in the U.S. of A.?
Second language or not put more effort into it if you are going to bother with it.


----------



## Shui (Jun 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hey guess what I'm 19 as well noitce how im not typinglikedis all d time.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be perfect, just to the point it won't bother me and I never said it did.


Why are you pointing it out then if u dont bother?




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why would I want to learn german when I live in the U.S. of A.?
> Second language or not put more effort into it if you are going to bother with it.


There u got it. Im german so why should I learn english.
Imo my english is good and I give a f**k if I misstype somewhere or its not perfect actually.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hey guess what I'm 19 as well noitce how im not typinglikedis all d time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why people hate Americans.


----------



## Shui (Jun 13, 2012)

I really dont get how u cant like this game. 
To me this game is pure epicness and its now WAY better than when I posted it here years ago. xD

Watch HD & fullscreen ;o
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMkICb8DKv0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-RXpkgC4W4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2012)

That game still needs lots of work.


Shui said:


> Why are you pointing it out then if u dont bother?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You misunderstood. "english doesn't say anything about a person"

"I give a f**k if I misstype somewhere or its not perfect actually"
That's the kind of thing I'm talking about. I don't know what the hell you are trying to say there.
Are you saying I don't give a darn like a person typically says or do you actually mean I give a darn if I mistype somewhere and it isn't perfect.
I'm guessing it isn't the latter however becuase of how badly it's done. Though I would hazard a guess you are not doing this on the computer since you actually bothered to censor yourself and if you are don't bother doing so.
I'm bothering you because it's important for people to not misunderstand you here.



Corruption said:


> This is why people hate Americans.



Come at me bro.
Two powers use English as a major language you are going to have to learn it.
But, not really.
If I was speaking anything other than english I would be glad being critiqued.



See this guy, he's cool with it.
P.S. post 7000


----------



## Shui (Jun 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That game still needs lots of work.
> 
> 
> You misunderstood. "english doesn't say anything about a person"
> ...



I meant latter.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Come at me bro.
> Two powers use English as a major language you are going to have to learn it.
> But, not really.
> If I was speaking anything other than english I would be glad being critiqued.
> ...



Good for you.


----------



## Shui (Jun 16, 2012)

NEW SK VERSION IS OUT!
even more aawesome!, shaking effects, new awesome map, gravity system,
MORE EPICNESS FOR ALL MECHAS NOW TOO!!!


----------



## Shui (Jun 19, 2012)

Made a new video

A short fan made masamune video;

watch HD+ fullscreen ;D

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_wGhHofD-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shui (Oct 8, 2013)

Im still here muahahahaahaaaahahahaa 

Sadly no news nor any updates from the SK developer for over a year.


----------



## Shui (Mar 4, 2014)

omg! This forum still exists! Still no updates. The developer says his computer died and he only has onboard graphic cards, which makes him incapable of developing SK as of now. :/


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2014)

I guess...

...it'll never happen.


----------



## Monna (Mar 5, 2014)

So that's it huh?


----------



## Shui (May 27, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> So that's it huh?





No. Nevarrrr. Teshima is back working on stuff for next version


----------

